# Arisa contro Simona Ventura a X-Factor. E' rissa. Video



## admin (23 Novembre 2012)

Nella puntata di* X-Factor* di ieri sera, *polemica tra Arisa e Simona Ventura* in seguito all'eliminazione dei Freres Chos con il metodo del voto da casa. Arisa ha accusato Simona e il suo concorrente Davide di brogli

*Video da Youtube*






P.S. Ma chi è sta gente?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Novembre 2012)

Che trash, io la tele non la guardo proprio più se non sporadicamente per qualche programma come "Che tempo che fa" o "Striscia la notizia" se mi capita...


----------



## Van The Man (23 Novembre 2012)

Che roba vomitevole, tra l'altro artefatta. Ormai anche le trasmissioni che si auto-proclamano di qualità (???) in realtà sono il trionfo del trash. Cercato, voluto e trovato


----------



## #Dodo90# (23 Novembre 2012)




----------



## Miro (23 Novembre 2012)

Io andai pure a fare il pubblico ad X-Factor  ai tempi in cui c'era Dj Francesco a condurre.


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Novembre 2012)

Senza sangue non è rissa


----------



## iceman. (23 Novembre 2012)

C'e' astio " cit 

Vabbe' arisa ma la ventura si crede gesu' sceso in terra.


----------



## Now i'm here (23 Novembre 2012)

visto ieri in diretta.  

spettacolo indecente, non so quanto voluto e organizzato per pigliare qualche ascolto in più, dato che non è successo in puntata, ma nell'extra factor, che va in onda a mezzanotte passata.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Novembre 2012)

Arisa è troppo ingenua per competere con la Ventura e gli altri due.


----------



## Prinz (23 Novembre 2012)

Arisa è una fessacchiotta, non penso proprio che fosse una messinscena


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Novembre 2012)

Programma di menta.Io in Tv sinceramente oltre al calcio e all'NBA vedo esclusivamente qualche serie Tv della Fox e Striscia.Per il resto nada de nada!


----------



## admin (23 Novembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Programma di menta.Io in Tv sinceramente oltre al calcio e all'NBA vedo esclusivamente qualche serie Tv della Fox e Striscia.Per il resto nada de nada!



Idem. Tolgo striscia e metto qualche documentario.


----------



## iceman. (23 Novembre 2012)

Si, ma alla gente piacciono ste robe, per non parlare dei reality,


----------



## esjie (24 Novembre 2012)

Ecco l'unica cosa buona di Sky, ci ha levato X Factor dalla tv in chiaro


----------



## iceman. (24 Novembre 2012)

E comunque le liti migliori (vere o fasulle che siano) restano quelle di sgarbi.

taci! capra! ignorante! taci! capra!


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Novembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Idem. Tolgo striscia e metto qualche documentario.



Ah giusto,i canali da 400 a 411-12 di sky li vedo praticamente tutti,direi anche piu' del calcio!


----------



## admin (24 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E comunque le liti migliori (vere o fasulle che siano) restano quelle di sgarbi.
> 
> taci! capra! ignorante! taci! capra!



Sgarbi è uno molto inteligente. Lo fa su richiesta.


----------



## Arsozzenal (24 Novembre 2012)

l'unica edizione abbastanza intelligente è stata quello in cui c'era ruggeri elio maionchi e tatangelo..mettendo morgan al posto della tatangelo ci sarebbe stato un alto livello intellettuale e di conoscenza musicale!la ventura e arisa sono ridicole


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Novembre 2012)

Io mi domando come faccia uno come Elio a stare in quel programma, tra l'altro con gente come Ventura e Arisa.


----------



## Lollo7zar (25 Novembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io mi domando come faccia uno come Elio a stare in quel programma, tra l'altro con gente come Ventura e Arisa.



infatti, io sono sempre stato un suo fan però la sua partecipazione a x-factor mi ha fatto dispiacere


----------



## Brain84 (25 Novembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io mi domando come faccia uno come Elio a stare in quel programma, tra l'altro con gente come Ventura e Arisa.



In un'intervista a tv sorrisi e canzoni, aveva detto di fare il giudice perchè gli piace la musica e perchè guadagna soldi


----------

